# Is my vet full of it or is what I'm feeding my puppy not good?



## msnorth (Jan 13, 2014)

My 4 1/2 month old GSD, Ruby, has been fed Nature's Recipe Grain Free (Chicken/Sweet Potato/Pumpkin) since she was about 9 weeks old. I also give her raw eggs, yogurt & coconut oil. For snacks, I'll sometimes give her pig's feet or raw chicken bones. I'll even give her raw snacks from time to time. I took her to the vet today for vaccines, & my vet is still disappointed in Ruby's diet. Vet told me I NEED to get her Large Breed Puppy food or there will be problems. My Ruby is 45 lbs, healthy, & beautiful. Is my vet just full of it?


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Just make sure calcium is less that 1.7% and you'll be fine.


----------



## simba405 (Mar 14, 2013)

Large breed food is just to ensure the dog doesn't grow too fast for its own good. If you know what you're doing then you can feed whatever. If you don't then do what your vet says.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

IF you were feeding a puppy food, you would want to make sure it was large breed puppy. 

I would not be feeding a specialty food because if the dog develops food sensitivities on down the line, you would have eliminated a food that is often used as a change in diet for dogs with sensitivities.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

it is hard to say if she is overweight but wondering if you have more pics of her to see?
if she is indeed overweight you are looking at the potential for a lifetime of joint issues
i agree either large breed puppy or an adult food so she does not get overweight or grow too fast


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

The ingredients shows it is labeled for all life stages and is 1.0% calcium, 0.8% phosphorus with 27% protein. I would be more concerned with giving the pup a predominately chicken based food more than the fact it is not labeled as a large breed puppy food. The "numbers" look perfectly fine.

One issue with chicken is if the pup develops a chicken allergy....whoo boy..it is very hard to avoid when selecting alternate foods.

I was concerned when I fed Fromm that all those ingredients would set him up for allergies but we have zero issues in that regard......I definitely think variety is the spice of life....I have to look but there was a pretty good article on that....


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

IMO, I'd go with a large breed puppy food. I figure people have been paid a lot of money to do research on food and nutrition, I don't have a degree in that so I'd go with what has been studied.

Sounds like you have a large female. When our pup was in the 4 month age range she was in the 40's lb range. She is 90lb at 4 years old, not overweight but our vet would like to see her at 85lb.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

i like to see all dogs lean but it is crucial for large breed puppies especially
i remember diesel going through a growth spurt where he was all legs and ribs and i was mortified but he filled out fine as he got closer to a year of age
if the dog is active and playful and not lying about lethargic being lean is just fine


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

I agree with Gretchen. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

jocoyn said:


> The ingredients shows it is labeled for all life stages and is 1.0% calcium, 0.8% phosphorus with 27% protein. I would be more concerned with giving the pup a predominately chicken based food more than the fact it is not labeled as a large breed puppy food. The "numbers" look perfectly fine.
> 
> One issue with chicken is if the pup develops a chicken allergy....whoo boy..it is very hard to avoid when selecting alternate foods.
> 
> I was concerned when I fed Fromm that all those ingredients would set him up for allergies but we have zero issues in that regard......I definitely think variety is the spice of life....I have to look but there was a pretty good article on that....


Yes! Even when we fed kibble I mixed it up with the meat source/ variety is good IMO to avoid food allergies or sensitivities.


----------



## msnorth (Jan 13, 2014)

Here's Ruby at 45 lbs & will be 5 months on Sunday. I don't think she looks overweight at all. Opinions?


----------



## simba405 (Mar 14, 2013)

It's more about the rate bones grow, not weight.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

msnorth said:


> Here's Ruby at 45 lbs & will be 5 months on Sunday. I don't think she looks overweight at all. Opinions?


Hm.. to me she doesnt look overweight but i think the healthy form is when the tummy is tuck behind the rib and your baby doesnt look like that. altho the weight is reasonable cause mine is 15 weeks 38 lbs and his tummy is tucked behind the rib. But also have to consider some have bigger bones than others


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

She looks big boned not really overweight. Maybe a few pounds that's about it though. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

she is not what i would consider lean
simba i think the point of keeping them lean is so they are not dealing with excess calories which might encourage rapid growth but i could be wrong
that was the impression i always got anyway

http://www.lgd.org/library/Optimal feeding of large breed puppies.pdf

i guess too much of a good thing is a bad thing

good explanation http://www.ivcjournal.com/articles/feeding-large-breed-puppies/


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

msnorth said:


> Here's Ruby at 45 lbs & will be 5 months on Sunday. I don't think she looks overweight at all. Opinions?


Yes, she is a little big. I would lose at least a few pounds. Maybe cut food back by 1/4 or 1/2 a cup a day.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

As a very general rule for young pups, #of months old X 10. It also depends on the size of the parents and bloodlines.


----------



## YORCHI (Feb 24, 2014)

Doc said:


> As a very general rule for young pups, #of months old X 10. It also depends on the size of the parents and bloodlines.


So my 3 month old puppy should be 30 pounds? I weighed her last week and she was 20 pounds give or take. She's going to be much less now that she just got over being sick. Maybe my pup will just be a smaller dog than normal, and that's fine with me.


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

She's a beautiful girl! I always preferred an All Life Stage food.


----------

